# Good score on Ebay!



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2005)

A few days ago I put a bid on a bag o' goodies, actually a Buy Now. For less than $25 I was able to score the following:

Canon 50/1.8 FD (mint) lens
2x Tokina for Canon FD (mint)
Voigtlander Vito CLR (mint)
unique camera clamp
set of filters for Polaroid
misc. flash items
Kodak movie light (working)
52mm Polarizer (I believe it's linear)
hard leather case

I can't imagine how people sell this stuff on Ebay for this little!  I might have the Voigtlander up for sale soon after I clean it a bit.


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2005)

> set of filters for Polaroid


What kind of Polaroid?   If you have no use for them, *someone* might.   :mrgreen:    Keep me apprised, young man, if you would be so kind.   

Sounds like a fun bag o' goodies.   :thumbup:  

Only time I bought a weird lot like that, it was for around $25 too, and for "miscellaneous darkroom supplies".   I got a beautiful thermometer from that lot, a cheap but functional grain focuser, and a set of unused tongs, among a bunch of other stuff.   Worth the "grab bag" nature of the deal, definitely!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> What kind of Polaroid? If you have no use for them, *someone* might. :mrgreen: Keep me apprised, *young man*, if you would be so kind.


 

How could I resist *that???*  :mrgreen: 

OK Terri, here's the scoop on the Polaroid filter set:

It came in a little leather case and it's comprised of a Shade and two snap on filters, one is a Polarizer and the other one is a Yellow filter. The shade is ok but it's missing one of the aluminum teeth for snap on, it souldn't affect its proper operation. The Polarizer looks like it's got a discolored circle around the edge and the Yellow it's very mellow (couldn't resist) and subtle in color. Here is a picture of the whole thing:





​The Yellow almost doesn't show in this picture but it's there.

Are you interested in these babies? Cuz I don't have a use for them. And on top of that you called me *nice names!* :mrgreen: 

Let me know.​


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2005)

> Are you interested in these babies? Cuz I don't have a use for them. And on top of that you called me nice names!


  I just _might_ be, my sweet.   :mrgreen:   What size are they?   I have a couple odd P-cams that we like to use sheet film in, and it would be fun to have filters for them.  I need to go check, I know one or 2 of the cameras came with cute little sets like these, but off the cuff, I don't know what they contain or the size.   Stay tuned!


----------



## ferny (Apr 9, 2005)

Why can't we get great deals like that over here?!?! Grrr.

Good find, you lucky get!


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmmmm, I might have some interest in that Voightlander . . .

Let me know.

Good score for SURE! :shock:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 9, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I might have some interest in that Voightlander . . .
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Good score for SURE! :shock:


 
Will do. I need to clean it and check the speeds but it looks in almost mint condition. I love the Skopar lenses, sharp as a tack and contrasty.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Why can't we get great deals like that over here?!?! Grrr.
> 
> Good find, you lucky get!


 
Hmm...  I have seen a good deal in Ebay (UK) but most of the time the items are overpriced (or perhaps 'normally' priced while the American sellers don't know sometimes what they're selling).

Let me know what you're interested in and I'll keep an eye on Ebay, will PM once I find it.


----------

